# Machine polishing course in Ireland



## David_Melv (May 20, 2015)

Hi there,

I am just wondering if anyone on here has done any machine polishing courses in the Ireland? :buffer:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

David_Melv said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone on here has done any machine polishing courses in the Ireland? :buffer:


Hi David! 
Recently, Blok51 and Ronnie @ Orchard Autocare, have been holding detailing days, where they go over proper washing techniques, machine polishing etc
Is that what you're looking for?

Rían P


----------



## David_Melv (May 20, 2015)

Rían P said:


> Hi David!
> Recently, Blok51 and Ronnie @ Orchard Autocare, have been holding detailing days, where they go over proper washing techniques, machine polishing etc
> Is that what you're looking for?
> 
> Rían P


I seen that all right, I am just after purchasing some stuff from them and was happy with the service so I would definitely make the trip up to the next one?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah right! Aye they've a good range of stuff like -also check out [email protected] NsAutocare who has a good range of stuff as well.

I'm not sure when the next day will be, there'll be an announcement I'm sure.


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

The next day will most likely be the start of May. More details should be posted within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

Next course is on the 14th of May but it's almost booked out already.

Follow this link if you'd like to get a ticket.

https://www.blok51.com/product.php?id=782


----------

